# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [posie]fil = new pantum

## hegros

Bonsoir


Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce mot c'est un style de posie on n'est pas oblig de le respecter sur ce fil, se serait du bonus  bien que l'intrt du fil c'est d'crire un peu de posie  ::): 






new pantum :




> un fil une posie un pantum
> un posteur un lecteur un dev un random
> un vers qui sonne comme un fantme
> un air frais venu des dom-tom
> un thread que localise ton tom-tom
> un oubli un rappel un gnome
> un vent doux garni d'anmones
> un algorithme rempli d'axiomes
> un debuggage c'est pour ta pomme
> un soir  la maison devenu ivrogne

----------


## maxim_um

> c'est normal, si tu bois, sans vergogne.
> le dbogage, ce sera encore, pour ta pomme
> mais attention,  pas tomber, dans les pommes


parce qu'aprs on pourra plus les manger   ::mouarf::

----------


## Remizkn

> De ta carte graphique je serais l'alluminium
> De spams et mails je t'assomme
> Je suis souvenir, je suis bibendum


J'ai honte...

----------


## hegros

new pantum :





> sans fin sans limite sans rhum
> sans rouge cent bugs sentent l'ammonium
> sans tte sans diplme
> cent devs vite noys dans l'aquarium
> sans spec de test client chewing gum

----------


## Remizkn

> Je suis vista je suis rectum


Oui, j'ai os  ::mrgreen::

----------


## maxim_um

> et a prtend, avoir, un curriculum
> alors que dans les tests, il dconne


 ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Yes il faut pas faire une fixette sur la tonalit des terminaisons des mots  ::aie:: 





> un jour on va briller
> un jour on va vriller
> un jour on va griller 
> un jour on va griffer gifler
> un jour on va siffler la bouteille kiffer 
> un jour ca va gicler nier
> un jour ca va douiller piller
> un jour ca va driller
> un jour ca va veiller
> un jour ca va prier

----------


## Remizkn

> Avec toi j'ai su coder
> Sans toi je serais condamner
> De ta posie C++ tu m'a charm
> Toi mon amour, mon XP

----------


## maxim_um

> Tas tout cass

----------

